# Rare Frog Halts Brazil Highway Construction Video



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

Rare frog halts Brazil highway construction


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Great link! Thanks for posting it. Richard.


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

No problem. It's nice to see they halted construction with the concern for the frogs/animals, I would think 10-20 years ago they would have just steam rolled right over everything without even a thought. Maybe we are on the right track for our planet with conservation...........


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

Sounds cool to me.


----------

